# SAVED: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yrs



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

Electra, German shepherd, female, 3 yrs old, owner surrender, the people were moving.

If you cannot see the pictures, please go to
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Noahs_Arks_Main_Page.html

Click on the purple Greenville Button

Time up days are the days the animals are scheduled to be euthanized.

Owner surrendered dogs are the first to be euthanized when we run out of room..

We have transport available to the northeast…just ask!
Greenville, SOUTH CAROLINA


CONTACT: [email protected]

If you are a rescue and you CANNOT TAKE heartworm positive dogs, we need to know in advance. We do not test them for heartworms until they go to be vetted, so please let us know if you can’t take the dogs that are heartworm positive. Thanks!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

I didn't see her on the Greenville list.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

Yes...I just got the email on her today...she's there!


Greenvlle County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

We have transport available to the northeast.just ask!

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*



> Originally Posted By: myamomYes...I just got the email on her today...she's there!
> 
> 
> Greenvlle County Animal Care Services
> ...


Thanks so much for the info. It scared me when I didn't see her on their list.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

bump


----------



## tierbee (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

Just got the updated email on Greenville dogs as she's listed as still there and LAST DAY. Can anyone please help? I can transport out of there next week 12/6... our route goes up through NC/VA/MD/DE/NJ and sometimes up into CT.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

This girl is extremely urgent now. No euths on the 27th or 28th due to the holiday but she's on the list for Saturday.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

big bump
has anyone called to ask about her temperament? Spayed?


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

I just an email asking for more info on this girl.......I'll post if I get anything back


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

The response I got was "All ready rescued" !!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Greenville, SC Electra GSD F 3 yro OTI*

yippee! Happy Thanksgiving pretty sable girl!


----------

